# A shelf I finished for my Little Girls Room



## therichinc (Jul 30, 2013)

This is a Shelf I finished a few weeks ago and just hung up today. It is the first shelf I have ever made from scratch. The top is a piece of Poplar that I routed the edge of and painted white. The brackets are Bodark with bark left on Sanded and polished and polyurethane sealed. Hopefully the yellow look will last a little while........

http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_4702_zps684dc479.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_4701_zps56e842a8.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_4703_zps67df9ff6.jpg
http://i60.Rule #2/albums/h18/fr8mscr8pr/IMG_4704_zpsd13cb642.jpg

Not much, but its my start into woodworking.. 

I am also almost finished with the "Bow Tree" I mentioned in a previous post.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice. 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey that's nice! I really like the natural wood with painted combo. That doesn't usually work to my eye but yours certainly does. Nice job and thanks for showing it off!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2013)

P.S. My wife just walked by and she really likes it too.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks good! My wife agrees with Kevin's wife. She's sitting next to me and said she really liked it too.


----------

